

A place to send your friends when they ask for "help making a website" - aerosuch

My company does in-person training to help non-technical people do technical things. We recorded one of our classes called &quot;Basic Web Development&quot;. If any of your non-programmer friends wants &quot;some help making a website&quot;, here&#x27;s a place you can send him&#x2F;her (link in comments).<p>The link provides free access to the course. Hopefully this saves you a little time as the go-to tech person in your social circles, and now you can read more on HN. It also helps me get feedback so I can improve our future courses, feedback which I appreciate very much!
======
malandrew
I send them to squarespace. 99% of the time it is sufficient for most people.

------
aerosuch
Here's that link: [https://www.udemy.com/basic-web-crash-
course/?couponCode=sho...](https://www.udemy.com/basic-web-crash-
course/?couponCode=showhn)

